# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کتاب های مناسب و استانداد برای قوی شدن

## hosen

خسته نباشید

دوستان برای تمام دروس تجربی: ادبیات ، دینی ، عربی ، زبان ، ریاضی ، فیزیک ، زیست و شمی

کتاب هایی رو میخوام شامل توضیحات کامل درسنامه هر درس + اموزش راحت و روان باشه و هم تست های استاندارد

برای هر درس هم حداکثر دوکتاب معرفی کنید که از بین شون یکی رو انتخاب کنم. 

پول زیادی ندارم برای خرید کتاب

تسکر

----------


## hosen

*البته خوم این کتاب ها رو گزینش کردم، ولی هنوز مطمن نیستم. لطفا در ایم مورد هم نظراتون رو بگید

ادبیات : گاج جامع

دینی : گاج جامع

عربی : خیلی سبز جامع

زبان : مبتکران جامع

ریاضی : خیلی سبز جامع

فیزیک : خیلی سبز جامع

زیست : خیلی سبز یا گاج

شمی : خیلی سبز یا گاج

*

----------


## Navid70

به نظر من مناسب نیستن 
ادبیات گاج میکروش خوبه یا هفت خان خیلی سبز نشر الگوم بدک نیست یه نگاه بنداز
دینی فقط خط ویژه
عربی اگه وقت داری و حوصله ایاد فیلی کتاب خوبیه انتشارات مبتکران
زبانت خوبه
فیزیک ریاضی نظری ندارم
تو زیست بیخیال خیلی سبز شو واسه تست از گاج استفاده کن.فاگو رو بخون
شیمی فقط مبتکران .برای تست خیلی سبز مناسب تره تا گاج ولی واسه یاد گیری فقط مبتکرانو عشقه  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## ata.beheshti

سطحت چجوریه ؟؟؟تو چه درسایی بیشتر از اموزش به تست نیاز داری

----------


## hosen

> سطحت چجوریه ؟؟؟تو چه درسایی بیشتر از اموزش به تست نیاز داری


داداش متوسط .

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *البته خوم این کتاب ها رو گزینش کردم، ولی هنوز مطمن نیستم. لطفا در ایم مورد هم نظراتون رو بگید
> 
> ادبیات : گاج جامع
> 
> دینی : گاج جامع
> 
> عربی : خیلی سبز جامع
> 
> زبان : مبتکران جامع
> ...


برای فیزیک مبتکران بگیرید . برای زیست اگه آموزش نیاز دارید جامع گاج اگه فقط تست میخواید برای رفع اشکال iq گاج 
برای دینی اگه هیچی ندارید میتونید سفیر خرد هم بگیرید

----------


## hosen

> برای فیزیک مبتکران بگیرید . برای زیست اگه آموزش نیاز دارید جامع گاج اگه فقط تست میخواید برای رفع اشکال iq گاج 
> برای دینی اگه هیچی ندارید میتونید سفیر خرد هم بگیرید


داداش برای دینی بین سفیر و گاج سفر انتخاب کنم؟
بقیه مناسبن؟

----------


## MohammadRJ

> به نظر من مناسب نیستن 
> ادبیات گاج میکروش خوبه یا هفت خان خیلی سبز نشر الگوم بدک نیست یه نگاه بنداز
> دینی فقط خط ویژه
> عربی اگه وقت داری و حوصله ایاد فیلی کتاب خوبیه انتشارات مبتکران
> زبانت خوبه
> فیزیک ریاضی نظری ندارم
> تو زیست بیخیال خیلی سبز شو واسه تست از گاج استفاده کن.فاگو رو بخون
> شیمی فقط مبتکران .برای تست خیلی سبز مناسب تره تا گاج ولی واسه یاد گیری فقط مبتکرانو عشقه




درسنامه خیلی سبز و مبتکران تفاوت زیادی ندارن.... جفتش خوبه

----------


## hosen

دوستان خواهشا موقع راهنمایی درسنامه و تست هر دو باهم در نظر بگیرید

من کلا برای هر درس یک کتاب میتونم تهیه کنم که اونم میخوام هم شامل درسنامه باشه هم تست.

حالا تستش کم باشه اشکالی نداره وقت هست تا کنکور، مهم اموزش ویادگیری مطالبه برای من

----------


## POOYAE

#ادبیات : مبحثی باید بخونید » لقمه های مهر و ماه / کتابهای موضوعی نشر الگو / هفت خان خیلی سبز / کتابهای آموزش نشر دریافت ( ببینید در هر مبحث چه مشکلی دارین هر کدوم رو بخرید فرقی نداره چون باید تست بزنید تا به تسلط برسین ) + موضوعی گاج  /// #عربی : ضعیف هستین : مبتکران / متوسط : خیلی سبز یا کامل گاج / قوی : فوت و فن خیلی سبز  //// #دین و زندگی : متوسط و ضعیف و قوی : گاج ( البته تعریف سفیر خرد شنیدم ) //// #گاج : لغت ضعیف هستین : 8 تیک گاج / برای درک مطلب و کلوز هم مهم نیس چه کتابی بگیرید چون باید تمرین کنید / ضعیف هستین : گاج / متوسط : مبتکران / قوی : شبقره //// ( این از عمومی ها در پست بعدی اختصاصی رو میگم )

----------


## Hellish

زیسـت :نشـر الـگو و خیـلی سـبز (خودَم نشـر)

فیـزیک:مبتکـران فریـد شهـریاری

شیمـی :مبتکـران عَمو بهمـن+خیـلی سبز رو خـدایی ندیدم فقط تعریفشو شنیدم! خودِت برو ببین بین 

جفتشون کدوم رو میپسندی!

ریـاضی:جــــامع تجـربی خیلی سبـز


دیـن و زنـدگی: گـاج نقـره ای

ادبیـات:

قـرابت:هـامون سبـطی

املا:خیـلی سبز

لغـت و معنی:خیـلی سبز

آرایه:خـودم جـزوه دارم کتـاب ندارم! ولی آرایه نشـر الگو رو دوستام دارن راضیـن

زبـان فارسی:خودَم جـزوه دارم بازم! ولی هـامون سبطی زبان فارسیش خوبه حیـف که حجمش زیاده!باید زیاد روش وقت بذاری اگه میخای!


تاریـخ ادبیات:لقـمه مهـر و ماه


عـربی:خیـلی سبـز جامع (غـزال موسـوی)

زبان انگلیـسی:مبتکـران شهـاب اناری

----------


## hosen

ادبیات گیج شدم. چقدر کتاب
داداش برای شروع کدوم برای ادبیات.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش برای دینی بین سفیر و گاج سفر انتخاب کنم؟
> بقیه مناسبن؟


بهترینا همینان .بقیه هم مناسبن

----------


## hosen

*بچه ها برای ادبیات راهنمایی کنید. یه چیزی میخوام کلا همه چی توش باشه .

تهیه این همه کتاب برای من مقدور نیست*

قـرابت:هـامون سبـطی

املا:خیـلی سبز

لغـت و معنی:خیـلی سبز

آرایه:خـودم جـزوه دارم کتـاب ندارم! ولی آرایه نشـر الگو رو دوستام دارن راضیـن

زبـان فارسی:خودَم جـزوه دارم بازم! ولی هـامون سبطی زبان فارسیش خوبه حیـف که حجمش زیاده!باید زیاد روش وقت بذاری اگه میخای!


تاریـخ ادبیات:لقـمه مهـر و ماه

----------


## POOYAE

#زمین : جامع : مهر و ماه / جمعبندی : خیلی سبز یا نشردریافت /// #ریاضیات : ضعیف هستین : کوله پشتی / متوسط : مهر و ماه یا خیلی سبز ( سر این دو همه اختلاف نظر ندارند حتما قبل از خرید ببین به دردت میخوره یا نه ) ( البته منابع دیگه هم هست مثل گاج و تخته سیاه و .. اما خب بیشتر داوطلب ها و رتبه های برتر از خیلی سبز یا مهر و ماه استفاده کردند ) / قوی : Iq ///// #زیست : آموزش : فاگوزیست یا امرایی یا خانه ی زیست ( من امرایی رو پیشنهاد میکنم / اگه هر کدوم رو میخوایین بخرین حداقل یا نمونه شو دانلود کنین یا قبل از خرید یه نگاه ش بندازین ) ( نکته ی مهم : کتاب درسی از همه خوبتره  :Yahoo (4):  ) / تست » دوم : خیلی سبز / سوم و چهارم : نشر الگو / بعد از تسلط کامل » یا موج الگو یا iq ( بیشتر آی کیو رو میپسندند شما قبل از خرید نمونه شو دانلود کنید ببینید کدوم کامل تره ) //// # فیزیک : آموزش » مبتکران شهریاری / تست » خیلی سبز یا گاج ( خیلی سبز روان تر توضیح داده ) /// # شیمی » آموزش » مبتکران / تست  » دوم : نشر الگو / سوم و چهارم : خیلی سبز / بعدی از این قوی شدین و به تسلط رسیدین » فار . الگو . Iq ( آی کیو و موج الگو بهتر کار کردند ) ( امیدوارم مفید باشه براتون  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Hellish

> *بچه ها برای ادبیات راهنمایی کنید. یه چیزی میخوام کلا همه چی توش باشه .
> 
> تهیه این همه کتاب برای من مقدور نیست*
> 
> قـرابت:هـامون سبـطی
> 
> املا:خیـلی سبز
> 
> لغـت و معنی:خیـلی سبز
> ...



خـب دوستِ عـزیز من اینـا رو گفـتم با فـرض اینکـه شمام مثـ بقیه ادبیات رو موضوعی میخونید!

----------


## hosen

> خـب دوستِ عـزیز من اینـا رو گفـتم با فـرض اینکـه شمام مثـ بقیه ادبیات رو موضوعی میخونید!


بله عزیز فهمیدم. دست شما درد نکنه

اما من نمیتونم این همه کتاب رو تهیه کنم .

----------


## POOYAE

> بله عزیز فهمیدم. دست شما درد نکنه اما من نمیتونم این همه کتاب رو تهیه کنم .


اگه هزینه ها براتون زیاد میشه لقمه های مهر و ماه رو بخرید  :Yahoo (1):  / چه بخوای چه نخوای باید توی ادبیات مبحثی کار کرد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hosen

> #زمین : جامع : مهر و ماه / جمعبندی : خیلی سبز یا نشردریافت /// #ریاضیات : ضعیف هستین : کوله پشتی / متوسط : مهر و ماه یا خیلی سبز ( سر این دو همه اختلاف نظر ندارند حتما قبل از خرید ببین به دردت میخوره یا نه ) ( البته منابع دیگه هم هست مثل گاج و تخته سیاه و .. اما خب بیشتر داوطلب ها و رتبه های برتر از خیلی سبز یا مهر و ماه استفاده کردند ) / قوی : Iq ///// #زیست : آموزش : فاگوزیست یا امرایی یا خانه ی زیست ( من امرایی رو پیشنهاد میکنم / اگه هر کدوم رو میخوایین بخرین حداقل یا نمونه شو دانلود کنین یا قبل از خرید یه نگاه ش بندازین ) ( نکته ی مهم : کتاب درسی از همه خوبتره  ) / تست » دوم : خیلی سبز / سوم و چهارم : نشر الگو / بعد از تسلط کامل » یا موج الگو یا iq ( بیشتر آی کیو رو میپسندند شما قبل از خرید نمونه شو دانلود کنید ببینید کدوم کامل تره ) //// # فیزیک : آموزش » مبتکران شهریاری / تست » خیلی سبز یا گاج ( خیلی سبز روان تر توضیح داده ) /// # شیمی » آموزش » مبتکران / تست  » دوم : نشر الگو / سوم و چهارم : خیلی سبز / بعدی از این قوی شدین و به تسلط رسیدین » فار . الگو . Iq ( آی کیو و موج الگو بهتر کار کردند ) ( امیدوارم مفید باشه براتون  )


داداش قشنگ توضیح دادی. کاملا متوجه شدم، فقط بعضی دروس کتابها زیاد شدن تهیه شون سخت میشه برای من

خسته هم نباشی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بله عزیز فهمیدم. دست شما درد نکنه
> 
> اما من نمیتونم این همه کتاب رو تهیه کنم .


دادا کتابهایی که میخوای رو از دیوار یا مارکت همین انجمن بگیر تقریبا نصف قیمت میشه . در ضمن کتابای مهر و ماه هر کدوم 6 تومنه ...

----------


## hosen

> دادا کتابهایی که میخوای رو از دیوار یا مارکت همین انجمن بگیر تقریبا نصف قیمت میشه . در ضمن کتابای مهر و ماه هر کدوم 6 تومنه ...


چشم. باید همین کارها بکنم، یا باید بخونم یا هیچی دیگه.

----------


## Ali77

با اجازه استارتر
دوستان كتاباى شيمى مبتكران چاپ ٩٤ كه براى كنكور ٩٥ چاپ شده براى كنكور ٩٦ از نظر درسنامه جوابگو هستش؟
لطفا اگر درسنامش كوچكترين  تغييرى داشته بهم بگين تا چاپ جديدشو تهيه كنم.
ممنون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Ali77

Up

----------


## zaahraaa

ریاضی:نشر الگو
فیزیگ:گاج نقره ای جامع
زیست: واسه اموزش فاگوزیست ....تست:گاج
شیمی:مبتکران

----------


## zaahraaa

واسه جمعبندی هم کتابای 7کنکور قلمچی(کتاب جیبی هستن)قیمتشم 6 یا 7تومنه

----------

